# Predator: Indian Almond Burl



## Byron Barker (Feb 20, 2020)

Finally got to trimming some overgrown Indian Almond (Terminallia Catappa) that was becoming a powerline hazard on my property. Had a huge burl growing on it for nearly decade. Couldn't wait to see what was in there. Crazy in there! Never seen anything like it. A wedge of the burl instantly reminded me of the Predator without his mask on.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Byron Barker (Feb 20, 2020)

Poorly photoshopped, but tell me that isn't the predator!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 4 | Way Cool 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 20, 2020)

NICE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Feb 20, 2020)

By the way, I haven't harvest burl before. I assume I should let it season before cutting it to avoid checking. Anyone got any advice?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 20, 2020)

I'd seal cut face IMO. 
@Mike1950

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Feb 20, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd seal cut face IMO.
> @Mike1950


You'd cut it first though? It would dry faster, but I'm concerned it would also check like mad. Maybe cut then seal with a glue?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm not the best for giving advice on this. I've cut and left whole. I've had some I've cut green go all crazy drying and some not, even with sealing. Just like getting a burl, you don't know what you're going to get until you cut into it. Good luck. Maybe someone with more experience will chime in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'd seal cut face IMO.
> @Mike1950


Pretty small. I would AS cut face hide in dark dry corner of shop face down on floor and find it in a yr or so. I have great results with lose it and it will dry itself

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 21, 2020)

I see it, nice piece


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm not the best for giving advice on this. I've cut and left whole. I've had some I've cut green go all crazy drying and some not, even with sealing. Just like getting a burl, you don't know what you're going to get until you cut into it. Good luck. Maybe someone with more experience will chime in.



each species is different. Big leaf maple burl in slab form you can hurry- hard maple burl- no way. elder you can hurry- walnut burl nope... and to make it worse there is no data base out there for drying- I know there are kiln schedules for many woods- try to find one for amboyna burl-or honduran rosewood crotch. and folks do not share that info. they think it may hurt their sales. I answer ?s my sales go up- I do not share sources but have taught many how to dry and sell. 
when I get something strange green- I hide most of it in dark corner and throw a chunk in bottom of kiln- drys slowest and most weight on it. You learn very fast what not to put in kiln...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 21, 2020)

Wow, what a great surprise!


----------



## Byron Barker (Feb 22, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> each species is different. Big leaf maple burl in slab form you can hurry- hard maple burl- no way. elder you can hurry- walnut burl nope... and to make it worse there is no data base out there for drying- I know there are kiln schedules for many woods- try to find one for amboyna burl-or honduran rosewood crotch. and folks do not share that info. they think it may hurt their sales. I answer ?s my sales go up- I do not share sources but have taught many how to dry and sell.
> when I get something strange green- I hide most of it in dark corner and throw a chunk in bottom of kiln- drys slowest and most weight on it. You learn very fast what not to put in kiln...


Thanks mate, I'll just let it sit. Don't particularly care to get into it early, just didn't know if burl checks terribly if left as is to dry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2020)

Byron Barker said:


> Thanks mate, I'll just let it sit. Don't particularly care to get into it early, just didn't know if burl checks terribly if left as is to dry.


Neither do I, never dried almond burl.


----------



## Patrude (Feb 22, 2020)

Holey smokes, that is purely beautiful wood. I could look at that all day long


----------



## Byron Barker (Feb 23, 2020)

Patrude said:


> Holey smokes, that is purely beautiful wood. I could look at that all day long


Don't be too impressed. I am sure it will loose all the color as it dries. It is a fast growing tree and not actually related to almond at all. It will still have cool grain for sure, but won't be able to distinct much in there later on. Still a fun find though!


----------

